# here's one for you snowblower guru's



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ever seen or heard of this one
Antique Polaris Power Pole O&R Gas Powered Snowblower - $400 (Royal Oak)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Never seen anything like that before, but it does have a 'cool' factor to it.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Snowblower in your video*



detdrbuzzard said:


> ever seen or heard of this one
> Antique Polaris Power Pole O&R Gas Powered Snowblower - $400 (Royal Oak)
> Polaris Power Pole demonstration - YouTube


Nice informative video. Can you tell me about the machine in the back ground with the metal wheels and the sign on it? I have one of those sitting out in my back yard. Some time ago I saw one on EBay for a ridiculous price. Nice forum btw. Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thestonecarver said:


> Nice informative video. Can you tell me about the machine in the back ground with the metal wheels and the sign on it? I have one of those sitting out in my back yard. Some time ago I saw one on EBay for a ridiculous price. Nice forum btw. Thanks


looks inda like a homco snowblower by the wheel
Antique Sears Snowblower - YouTube
http://youtu.be/81uRoO6hRzE


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting contraption. You gonna' add it to your collection?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Interesting contraption. You gonna' add it to your collection?


 right now i'm out of garage space. i had to pass on a snowhound ( $75 ) and a airens st504 and a st524 ( $125 and $ 175 ). i have to move three snowblowers to get the toro 826 out, two to get the craftsman 5.5/24 out. this summer everything is comming out the garage so i can rearrange it


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

very cool! and clearly very rare and unusual..
but "rare" does not always equal "valuable"..
I doubt anyone would pay more than $100 for this machine..
$50 is probably reasonable..

Scot


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

looks inda like a homco snowblower by the wheel

Thanks. I will be sure to look at more of your videos.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thestonecarver said:


> looks inda like a homco snowblower by the wheel
> 
> Thanks. I will be sure to look at more of your videos.


 post some pic's of the homco you have


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont own one, but here are some photos of a coule of the old Homcos..
these were one of the first (perhaps *the* first) snowblowers sold under the Craftsman name..probably mid to late 1950's














































































Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would like to see a homco blowing snow just to get an idea of how they compair to say a toro snowhound


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is one in the snow..
looks like it might be useful for a sidewalk! 
where you dont need to throw the snow more than three feet..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a guy running one without snow:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is one in a museum! 
They say its a 1962..I would like to know how they got that date,
because that seems implausibly primitive for 1962..
Ariens came out with their first walk-behind in 1960..which was basically as "modern" in concept as todays snowblowers.

I would think a Homco such as this would more likely to be mid 1950's..
but I dont know! maybe Sears was selling these kinds of machines in 1962, but it just seems unlikely to me..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And! one more..
speaking of "more modern" machines..
here is a "more modern" Homco! looks like they updated the design with more traditional augers..this is the kind of machine I would expect to see in 1962..(although, even this design is still quite primitive by 1962 standards..)


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Antique Snow Power Shovel Gas Ski Lodge Cabin Polaris Ohlsson and Rice 656 12 | eBay found that on ebay. 600.00 is a bit steep for a wall ornament.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess you can ask anything you want for stuff. I think I'd have to be the president of Polaris to want one for the company museum to pay that much.

I saw one of those ancient Craftsman's like that guy shows in his dry driveway at an estate sale. These things all seem to be in outstanding shape for their age. I'm going to guess it's because they didn't work all that well so they spent more time in the garage than the snow shovel did.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, pretty neat craftsmen. Wonder who manufactures the engine?


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow I bet that chewed up Ice even...

The wheels on it remind of the yellow Tractor Sprinkler that runs along the hose!!!!Haha...remember that....Anyone???


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Here is one in a museum!
> They say its a 1962..I would like to know how they got that date,
> because that seems implausibly primitive for 1962..
> Ariens came out with their first walk-behind in 1960..which was basically as "modern" in concept as todays snowblowers.
> ...


Guy has a little pawn shop around the corner from us has one of these in his shop. Been there for at least 6 months. Looks to be in very good condition but I haven't actually looked it over. Just see it while driving by.


----------

